
Rust 2020 Roadmap - azhenley
https://github.com/rust-lang/rfcs/pull/2857
======
pkilgore
Link to actual (draft) roadmap.

[https://github.com/rust-
lang/rfcs/blob/9fbc9383b310839d1c1be...](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rfcs/blob/9fbc9383b310839d1c1be67c23169b4f71c13f51/text/0000-roadmap-2020.md)

